# Unique recipe of the Philippines



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Batchoy, or _batsoy_, is derived from the Chinese _ba chui_, meaning "meat water." The _batchoy_ of La Paz Market, Iloilo's signature dish, is a rich pork and beef-based broth filled with yellow noodles and topped with cut-up roast pork, _chicharron_, fried garlic, and scallions. Reynaldo Guillergan owns the original _batchoy_ stand at the La Paz Market in Iloilo City. He inherited the recipe and business from his father, who worked for and later bought the original noodle stand from its Chinese owners who started it fifty years ago.


> The La Paz Batchoy begins with a basic batchoy stock made with a mix of pork bones, intestines, liver, and beef bone marrow simmered in a stockpot with water seasoned with salt, sugar, and _guinamos_ (Visayan fermented fish paste) for hours. The next day, the stock is skimmed and he adds two separately prepared stocks: sauteed red onions (called _Bombay_ in Iloilo) simmered in water, and _guinamos_ billed in water and strained. _Sahog_ is the pre-cooked and cut-up meat that is added to the soup. The meat from the stock ingredients is added, including the pork liver. Before serving, the marrow from the beef bones is added, along with pieces from a _lechon_ snipped with scissors. The soup is garnished with fried garlic, chopped scallions, and pieces of crispy _chicharron_.


[h3] La Paz Batchoy Ingredients: [/h3][h3]1 kilo mami noodles [/h3][h3]* Broth*[/h3]
1 medium size onion, quartered
1/2 head garlic, crushed
1/2 tsp. shrimp paste (bagoong)
1 tbsp. peppercorns, crushed
2 tbsp. worcestershire sauce
10-12 c. beef/pork stock
1 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. soy sauce
salt to taste

Toppings

250 g. pork
150 g. pork liver
150 g. shrimps
1 pc. chicken breast

Garnishing

chicharon, crushed
chopped garlic,fried
chopped spring onion
* La Paz Batchoy Cooking Instructions:*


In a large pot, pour in 10-12 c. of stock (from boiled beef and pork bones) and add all broth ingredients and bring to a boil.
Reduce heat and blanch shrimp until cooked.
Remove shrimp from the pot, remove shell and head each shrimp, set aside.
Add in pork, chicken and liver in the pot, let simmer for 20-25 minutes or until pork, chicken and liver are tender add more stock if necessary.
Remove pork, chicken and liver from the pot, drain and let cool.
Continue simmering the broth in low heat until ready to serve, season with salt to taste.
Slice the pork, chicken and liver into thin strips and set aside.
Place noodles in serving bowl and pour strained boiling stock over the noodles. Top with pork, chicken, liver, shrimp. Garnish with chicharon, spring onion and fried garlic.
Serve immediately.
Read more: http://www.cooks-recipe.com/2010/08/la-paz-batchoy-recipe.html#ixzz10kW58Cih


----------



## aikabeatrice (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks delicious but I think I need to find some of the ingredients at a Philippine groceries...?


----------



## cward3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh wow! Thank you. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif This is exactly the type of recipe I've been looking for! My ex's family is from the Philippine's and I have tried this dish several times around the holidays (we still get together) - it is SO good. I have asked for the recipe several times but you know how busy the holidays are, and they always seem to go back home before I get it. This is definitely one of my favorites, I also love the little eggrolls they make, I believe it's called lumpya? They are very different from the eggrolls you would get dining out. If you have that recipe to post also you would make my year!


----------

